# 28x10x12 Silverbacks on a Brute



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Is anyone running these on their Brute...if so do you have a lift or not???
I am going to run mine with NO lift...I don't think there will be a problem.

Thanks, Boot


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I've seen 29 laws on the 07 & under brutes (longer shocks) w/o lift kits, they rubbed some here and there (bumps and full turns & all..) but overall I think they fit pretty well so...


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I talked to a few on HL this morning...they said I would be fine since mine is an 06 model.....one guy has 28 sb's and 29.5 both. He said there is only about an half inch of difference in the two skinny's


----------



## mattg (Jan 4, 2009)

You will be fine


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

mattg said:


> You will be fine


he already found out! :rockn: lol


----------



## OCCBrute (May 11, 2009)

28 will fit no problem


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

had em on mine no lift


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah...they fit fine. There only about half inch short than 29.5x10x12's.


----------

